# Sunny afternoon on the Gower Peninsula, South Wales



## itsnotmeyouknow (Jun 19, 2012)

Had family down for a few days so we took them down to the Gower and to Rhosili in particular. There were a number of wild horses and sheep around and the sheep and this horse appear to be having a discussion:

Canon 5D mk III Carl Zeiss 35 f/2 at f/11 1/100 ISO 100




What-did-the-sheep-say-to-the-Gower-Horse- by singingsnapper, on Flickr

A horse close to the edge of the cliff at Rhosilli

Same camera/lens combo f/11 1/160




rhosilli-horses by singingsnapper, on Flickr

Looking towards Worm's Head:

Same camera/lens combo f/8 1/320




Looking-towards-Worm's-Head by singingsnapper, on Flickr

I used the in viewfinder level check to assist me in a handheld panorama comprising 10 images shot in portrait orientation merged in CS5.

Canon 5D mk III CZ 35 f/2 at f/8 1/400 ISO 100




Gower panorama by singingsnapper, on Flickr

decided to try in black and white using Silver efex 2




Gower panorama bw by singingsnapper, on Flickr

As we headed home, we stopped off at Oxwich Bay as the weather started to turn with a storm rolling in:

Canon 5D mk III EF 14mm f/2.8L II at f/16 and 1/100 ISO 100 Converted in Silver efex II using Pan F 50 profile




Gathering-storm-at-Oxwich-Bay by singingsnapper, on Flickr


----------



## Z (Jun 19, 2012)

Lovely views, the sunlight is so harsh though! My favourite is the storm gathering.


----------



## Phenix205 (Jun 19, 2012)

Beautiful scenes and nice composition. This is where HDR may help to reduce the exposure of the grass and the sheep while maintaining the details of the horse.


----------



## itsnotmeyouknow (Jun 19, 2012)

Had another look at the sheep and horse shot and adjusted a little and lowered the highlights:




This-town-isn't-big-enough-for-the-two-of-us by singingsnapper, on Flickr


----------



## westr70 (Jun 19, 2012)

Nice shots. Always nice to see the countryside and the local fauna.


----------



## Tammy (Jun 19, 2012)

great shots. thanks for sharing!


----------

